# 1 pic update



## omegachewy (Jan 17, 2013)

its not much. and kinda hard to do self pic. but heres me, not dieted, 4 weeks into cycle with damn respiratory infection.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking really good bro! How is the lower half fairing?


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 17, 2013)

lower half is proportionate, i love hitting legs. its just a half length mirror so kinda impossible.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2013)

Right on omega ..  19 and growin well..


----------



## chris698 (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn Bro..... looking good!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 17, 2013)

19... Nice! You are gonna be a force.  Stay healthy omega and keep growing.


----------



## striffe (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking good my man, keep it up!


----------



## powders101 (Jan 18, 2013)

At 19 this shows you have the genetics and drive to have a good run in this sport. Make sure to take things slow and pace yourself and you will have a good future! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 18, 2013)

Powders, you just the nail on the head about the hardest part of this, slow and steady. This is the first time of really run aas. I'm now five weeks in at 1.4g a week of combined aas and growing decent. With seeing what this bit does, it makes u wonder what more does, and then you become addicted. I love this sport and lifestyle. My goal is go ifbb, but I don't want to end up like trey brewer and damn near kill myself. I'm on BP meds at 19, very low dose, and had to convince doc to do that, but I'd rather be on meds now when BP is low high rather than when I'm about to keel over. Bodybuilding is a real mind fuck, especially when I myself have already given 7 years of my life training with 6 of those being totally natural.
so thank you for the kind words. It means a lot when u put your heart into something and have it recognized.


----------



## odin (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes powders hit it right! Take things steady, because if you want to be in it for the long haul you have to make sure that your body, inside and out is functioning at the level it needs to be to take you to that level!

Great base for any age, now just follow the current and see where it takes you. Don't push too hard and end up fucking up what could have been great!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2013)

Omega outa curiosity what's your bp if not on meds.?  And what bp meds and amount cause  i currently  don't have a dr and curious wha he prescribes for the condition u have.  Thanks ..


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 18, 2013)

My BP when I got tested after not moving basically all day was 130/90, before aas, it was 110/65. So needless to say, the tren and drol are trying to kill me. I'm now on lisinopril Hct 10-12.5mg ed. It has a diuretic in at as well. This is a low dose. Avg is 25mg. I wanted just enough to make sure I don't have renal failure.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks so now its down to normal I assume. That 130/90 is like i got and I need to find something.. A friend takes lisinipril and he has muscle weakness so that's do good but he's at 30mg day..so many different kinds I don't know how a dr knows which ones for everyone.


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 20, 2013)

2 things Omega. 1 at 19 you show great maturity in keeping tabs on your numbers. Way to go kid. 2) nick name for you trapomatic . Got some mighty
ear protection going. Awesome.. Thanks for the post/pic, T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 20, 2013)

hell pal....lookin good. u can def tell u got the genetics. and again...u WILL get there but just take your time. the slower u gain muscle....the better.
good luck with your goals and stay healthy!!!


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking Good Chewy!!  You got a haircut my man! High and tight now 
Wait until your 36 and have been in the game for 20 yrs. you have no choice in it lol  

You look better at the age of 19 then most ever do. Good work man and keep on plugging away. looking forward to watching you improve over the next few years.


----------

